# Getting first goat, not sure how to feed him/chickens?



## KWAK (Jun 8, 2012)

I am getting an Oberhasli weather on monday, but I'm not sure what to feed him because my chickens will be roaming around and may get into his feed.

Is there a type of feed that wont harm the chickens or goats?

How much do I feed a goat per day?

All advice is welcome.



ps. I'm getting a doe in a few months once she is done with her kids *maybe*


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 8, 2012)

You can just feed your wether hay. But he will need a buddy sooner than "a few months" since goats are herd animals and do not do well alone. Make sure he doesn't get into the chicken feed because he could develop acidiosis if he eats too much.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 8, 2012)

We feed our wether hay only.    We keep the hay rack full and it is free choice.  Keeping a goat out of chicken feed is always a challenge.  You will need to feed the chickens in an area the goat can't get to.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jun 8, 2012)

Anything you feed him won't hurt your chickens, but the other way around is bad.  Chicken feed can cause big problems for goats.


----------



## KidMandy (Jun 8, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Anything you feed him won't hurt your chickens, but the other way around is bad.  Chicken feed can cause big problems for goats.


What kind of problems?  We have a goat kid who has been escaping the run and getting into the chicken feed.  We've been able to safely contain her now, and we always caught her right away, so she didn't have too much.  What does it do to them?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 8, 2012)

It depends on how much they eat.  I lost a 2 year old LaMancha Doe because she pigged out on Chicken feed, bloated and was to far gone by the time I got home from work.  She had escaped into the feed area and was enjoy a 50 lb bag of chicken feed.

I had a wether at the same time that I was able to save with Vet's direction on how to treat, but my doe was too far gone.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jun 8, 2012)

KidMandy said:
			
		

> Mamaboid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In smaller amounts, it will give them the runs.  In larger amounts, it can bloat them up and they can die from that.  Chicken feed has a lot of things in it that goats should not eat.  Consequences can be quick and very bad.  Good luck keeping her out of it, it is one of the biggest problems that people with goats and chickens both have controlling.


----------



## KWAK (Jun 8, 2012)

I was told that the purina goat feed would kill chickens?


----------



## Mamaboid (Jun 8, 2012)

KWAK said:
			
		

> I was told that the purina goat feed would kill chickens?


Not sure what would cause that, never had any problems.  Chickens around here free range and they eat about anything they can find.  We don't use purina, so I am not familiar with it at all.


----------



## KWAK (Jun 8, 2012)

My chickens free range (their door is never shut and even go onto our neighbors porches ad "beg for food")  too, I was told something about minerals that is in feed will kill the chickens.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 8, 2012)

I built a feeder in the top corner of my horse stall and made a way for the chickens to get to it.  Horses and goats neither can get to the chicken feed.


----------



## KWAK (Jun 8, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> I built a feeder in the top corner of my horse stall and made a way for the chickens to get to it.  Horses and goats neither can get to the chicken feed.
> 
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj22/Familyofanimals/bBarnPerchandFeeder.jpg
> 
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj22/Familyofanimals/bBarnFeeder1.jpg


Thats pretty cool! 
I might try getting my dad to help me build something like that!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 8, 2012)

Chicken feed will cause bloat if he has to much. Also, do not feed him hardly any grain, because male goats can get urinary calculi, in other words, kidney stones in his bladder, which will kill him. I feed my goats Bartlett goat feed. It really depends on the browse and hay how much he should eat. It will also change on the type of goat and his size. I recommend getting him a friend soon. He can wait a few months if you know for sure you are getting that doe.


----------



## KWAK (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'll get him a friend haha.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 8, 2012)

KWAK said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I'll get him a friend haha.


That's good. btw my chicken don't eat the goats food because they know where theirs is, unless they are really hungry. The goat feed won't hurt your chickens. Chickens could eat pretty much anything, so I wouldn't worry about that. hicken feed can hurt goats though, so you need to make sure your goats don't get into it.


----------



## KWAK (Jun 9, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> KWAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The goat wont be getting the chance to eat chicken feed, I hardely ever use chicken food during the summer to be honest.


----------



## Wild River's Wolf90 (Jun 15, 2012)

I use goat feed with powered minierals mixed in, and my free ranging birds eat it all the time and no problems.


----------

